# just wondering



## aheatherly (Jul 28, 2012)

hi everyone. I am so glad I found this site. I have been diagnosed with hashi's offically 6 months ago. I have been dealing with thyroid problems for years. I am 31 years old. I guess my biggest problem is the fatigue and the muscle pain. My endo is telling me that it can't be my thyroid causing this and my family dr. has ran all tests. I feel hopeless. I am so depressed from being so tired all the time! I am in hyper right now according to my lab work and just wondering if it is the thyroid causing the fatigue and pain. 
thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome.

Can you post what labs you have with ranges please and what dose of meds you were taking at the time.

You can have muscle pains being either hypo or hyper. Are you drinking enough water? Dehydration can also cause muscle pains.

Have you ever had your ferritin and vitamin D levels checked?


----------



## aheatherly (Jul 28, 2012)

T4 free 1.22
TSH 0.004 
I don't know the range. I will have to call the dr in the morning to ask the results and the ranges. I did have low vit D a few years ago but have been on a supplement since then and everytime they check that they say it is fine. The endo first put me on synthroid and lab results were great but I still felt really bad. He then took me off of that and put me on cytomel .5 twice a day. I felt really good for about two months. More energy than I have had in years, weight coming off. Then back to this. Endo has now reduced cytomel to .5 once a day. I do drink plenty of water. I have coffee in the morning and then water all day. I just hurt all the time.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Muscle ache is a side effect of Cytomel.

Did they by any chance run CK, aka CPK [creatine phosphokinase]? This measures muscle inflammation.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

aheatherly said:


> hi everyone. I am so glad I found this site. I have been diagnosed with hashi's offically 6 months ago. I have been dealing with thyroid problems for years. I am 31 years old. I guess my biggest problem is the fatigue and the muscle pain. My endo is telling me that it can't be my thyroid causing this and my family dr. has ran all tests. I feel hopeless. I am so depressed from being so tired all the time! I am in hyper right now according to my lab work and just wondering if it is the thyroid causing the fatigue and pain.
> thanks


Welcome to The Thyroid Boards!! 
You should list your what type of blood work you had done & their results. Then the very super nice people on this board can help with any suggestions that they may have.

I went to see THREE different endo, until I found one that I felt that was knowledgable with Hashi's. Unfortunatley, that is the one of the worst thing to do is, is to do a trial & error on finding the right doctor.

Good Luck & stay positive!!hugs4


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aheatherly said:


> T4 free 1.22
> TSH 0.004
> I don't know the range. I will have to call the dr in the morning to ask the results and the ranges. I did have low vit D a few years ago but have been on a supplement since then and everytime they check that they say it is fine. The endo first put me on synthroid and lab results were great but I still felt really bad. He then took me off of that and put me on cytomel .5 twice a day. I felt really good for about two months. More energy than I have had in years, weight coming off. Then back to this. Endo has now reduced cytomel to .5 once a day. I do drink plenty of water. I have coffee in the morning and then water all day. I just hurt all the time.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Methinks you are undermedicated. We will know more if you can provide the results with the ranges.

Since you have been treated for so many years; have you had an ultra-sound of the thyroid? If not, you should.

Any antibodies' tests?


----------



## aheatherly (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you all for replying. I will call the dr.'s on monday and get all the labs ran plus ranges and will post with those. Thanks again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aheatherly said:


> Thank you all for replying. I will call the dr.'s on monday and get all the labs ran plus ranges and will post with those. Thanks again


Very excellent. Get your copies and start a file. You will be amazed how handy all that info can be!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

And if you're computer-savvy, start an Excel spreadsheet with all the tests in column A, normal range in column B, then column C for most recent lab results, next column for the results of the labs done prior to that, etc.

I shade those cells where my results are abnormal. Blue for under the range, pink for over the range.


----------



## aheatherly (Jul 28, 2012)

Good idea thanks!


----------

